
The state of machine learning - tufirhawat
https://soundcloud.com/exponentialview/danny-lange-unity-exponential-view
======
tufirhawat
The state of machine learning: A conversation between Azeem Azhar (Exponential
View) and Dr. Danny Lange (VP of AI and Machine Learning at Unity
Technologies)

